
Show HN: Mathup - runarberg
https://runarberg.github.io/mathup/
======
runarberg
Mathup is a mathematical expression authoring tool that translates from an
AsciiMath-like language to MathML. It was previously called _Ascii2MathML_.
Mathup is a complete rewrite that includes changes in the grammar of the
language.

